# Hubbell Ivorine plate



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

BIGRED said:


> Found this today


Where did you find it. Next to a can of White Cloverine Salve. :laughing:


----------



## cornutt (Feb 25, 2012)

A friend of ours has a house full of them. Early 1960s.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> Found this today


I found this next to my bed behind my nightstand (thus the dust). I've got a whole house full of them. If I ever change out my devices should I sell them?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I remember them as a youngster, do you think Harvey Hubbell might be rolling in his grave if he knew that all the new devices bearing his name are now manufactured in China ?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We have hundreds of those things floating around the shop in brown and ivory. I think they are ugly as sh*t but my old man loves them. I've been slowly throwing them away because no one is going to buy the fricken things anymore.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> We have hundreds of those things floating around the shop in brown and ivory. I think they are ugly as sh*t but my old man loves them. I've been slowly throwing them away because no one is going to buy the fricken things anymore.


You'd be surprised!
Check EBAY. Some of those old home restorers will buy anything.


----------

